# Fruita & Moab ship bike or rent?



## mtcowen (May 24, 2008)

Headin out to Fruita & Moab from Northeast. I race Cat 1 mtb and wasn't sure if I would be able to land a solid rental or if I should just pack up my bike & ship it. Anyone got the lowdown on the rental scene out in Moab or Fruita!


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

Um, nothing personal but nobody cares that you race CAT 1. Rentals suck, if you were true rider, I suppose you'd know that.


----------



## nybike1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

Upstate NYer here. I have been to Moab and Fruita several times over the years: sometimes I have rented and sometimes I brought one of my bikes. 

Moab is a great place to demo bikes. There are several shops that offer high-end rentals (Uranium Bicycles, Poison Spider, Moab Ciclery, Rim Ciclery, Chile Pepper bike shop and probably other that I am forgetting). Fruita is a bit more limited with the only shop I can think of being Over the Edge Sports. 

High-end rentals will cost you about $60-70 a day, while shipping the bike from the Northeast with FedEx ground will run you about ~$200 after it's all said and done. So the economics of it all says that if you are going for 4 days or fewer, you should probably rent unless you are opposed to riding anything but your bike. 

The last time I went to Moab, I shipped my bike to Moab Ciclery and they assembled it for me for $30. When I showed up, they let me store the bike box in a corner of their shop and the bike was ready to go. 

What I would not do is carry the bike on the plane with you. It will cost more than shipping it and you will risk being bikeless for one or two days if it gets lost along the way.

A 5in travel bike will be adequate for pretty much any well-traveled trail in Moab or Fruita and will be light enough to pedal up every climb. 

Have fun!


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

We rent bike here at OTE in Fruita, but only to Cat 2 and 3 racers. 

Rentals start at $49 for a Rocky Mountain Altitude 30

Ibis', Turners, and Knollys will go from $69-99 depending n the bike.

Shipping your bike here costs $15 just to receive it, or we can build or build and tune your bike up for a bit more. We'll hold your box too, but are limited on space so it'll cost you $15 too (for the duration of your trip). If you are coming during our busy season (spring and fall) make sure you make plans and/or reservation well in advance.

Cheers


----------



## mtcowen (May 24, 2008)

*Wtf!*



alias said:


> Um, nothing personal but nobody cares that you race CAT 1. Rentals suck, if you were true rider, I suppose you'd know that.


You're a dick & a tool You had nothing helpful to say... so why say anything? Hold on I've go the answer.... just to be a dick! I mentioned Cat1 hoping someone would get the type of bike I'm after.... If you were a true rider i suppose you'd know the difference. And if you were a true dick, I suppose you would say exactly what you said. Do you think it will be okay if i wear my lycra shorts and train for a race while I'm there or will the God's of bad ass cool guy'z, like yourself, get upset.


----------



## Velosprocket (Feb 15, 2009)

You can for sure get high end rentals in both destinations. Usually the mom and pop motel/hotels will let you ship your bike to them for free, give'em a call and ask.

Here's another rental option in Fruita.

http://www.single-tracks.com/rentals.html


----------



## mtcowen (May 24, 2008)

*Thanks!*



Velosprocket said:


> You can for sure get high end rentals in both destinations. Usually the mom and pop motel/hotels will let you ship your bike to them for free, give'em a call and ask.
> 
> Here's another rental option in Fruita.
> 
> http://www.single-tracks.com/rentals.html


Cool.... thanks. I'm gonna call today and check with the hotel. I'm hooking up with others out there who have made all the arrangements... I don't know either place at all. I'm just showing up for a few days to train and ride with some speedy vets and then I gotta get up to B.C. for a race a few days after. Was just trying to figure out how to get my bike to both places... But, you are absolutely right... some real nice rentals available... **** I can't believe some of the stuff that's available over there - and I can just ship my steed straight to B.C. Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Be careful, after riding Moab and Fruita on a 5 or 6" travel bike with a 67* headtube angle you may very well never want to ride your "steed" again  :eekster: .


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

mtcowen said:


> You're a dick & a tool You had nothing helpful to say... so why say anything? Hold on I've go the answer.... just to be a dick! I mentioned Cat1 hoping someone would get the type of bike I'm after.... If you were a true rider i suppose you'd know the difference. And if you were a true dick, I suppose you would say exactly what you said. Do you think it will be okay if i wear my lycra shorts and train for a race while I'm there or will the God's of bad ass cool guy'z, like yourself, get upset.


I AM a dick and yes I will be angry if you train while on vacation.


----------



## mtcowen (May 24, 2008)

alias said:


> I AM a dick and yes I will be angry if you train while on vacation.


 When did I say I was on vacation......
Now I want you to think about what you've done and then straight to bed, no T.V. & no bong hits!!


----------



## jesmith09 (Jun 6, 2009)

alias said:


> Um, nothing personal but nobody cares that you race CAT 1. Rentals suck, if you were true rider, I suppose you'd know that.


What a jerk. I agree that the cat one info was not necessary, but neither was the tone of your response. Now, you're the idiot. Rentals are fine. I awn my own bikes, but there are times when renting makes more sense than shipping or flying your bike around. "True" rider? Get over that.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

alias said:


> Um, nothing personal but nobody cares that you race CAT 1. Rentals suck, if you were true rider, I suppose you'd know that.


Almost anywhere on earth you'd be correct, but MOAB is MTB heaven, if you can't rent a great bike there, you're not in Moab.
Since it's a race you'd better reserve early and bring a tool, shoes and pedals if not Shimano.


----------

